# 2023 Monroe Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet Sunday, May 7



## sm2501

2023 Monroe Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet, Sunday, May 7.


----------



## Freqman1

It’ll be interesting to see how the flea market affects the bike show. I’m assuming MLC is the week before. V/r Shawn


----------



## koolbikes

Freqman1 said:


> It’ll be interesting to see how the flea market affects the bike show. I’m assuming MLC is the week before. V/r Shawn



I talked with Lisa & Jerry (MLC) and they are working with Nick Avina (Monroe) to keep the Show / Swap Meets in conjunction.
As for the Flea Market, Flat Rock Historical Society Antique / Flea Market which is held on the 1st Sunday of May since 1974 will be on the same day, May 7, 2023. It's about 20 minutes away from Monroe Fairgrounds. It's hard to say how many Flea Market Vendors will attend Monroe as Flat Rock is a pretty big deal.


----------



## catfish

koolbikes said:


> I talked with Lisa & Jerry (MLC) and they are working with Nick Avina (Monroe) to keep the Show / Swap Meets in conjunction.



Great news!


----------



## koolbikes

More Info ...
Minibike Show & Swap Meet have been added to the Event.


----------



## Freqman1

So is the flea market going to be separate from the bike show or everything mixed together?


----------



## jammer

The email I received from the new promoter says they are adding a "general flea market" and a mini bike show to the back of the show, man I hate flea markets.


----------



## Freqman1

jammer said:


> The email I received from the new promoter says they are adding a "general flea market" and a mini bike show to the back of the show, man I hate flea markets.



My concern is that if these are all mixed together then this may be a pass for me. V/r Shawn

UPDATE: I emailed Nick and he said the flea market and minibike stuff would be separate. Now hopefully we see the MLC dates soon which should be the preceding few days!


----------



## JOEL

More vendors = More Buyers.


----------

